
Lektor Static Content Management System Version 2.0 Released - the_mitsuhiko
https://www.getlektor.com/blog/2016/4/lektor-2-released/
======
geraldbauer
Congratulations. FYI: If anyone is interested in all things static site
builders / generators - I've started the Static Times (@statictimes) news
channel covering Lektor, Jekyll, Middleman, Hugo, Metallsmith and friends ->
[https://twitter.com/statictimes](https://twitter.com/statictimes) Cheers.

~~~
geraldbauer
FYI: One more thing - I've also started Awesome Static - a collection of
awesome static site builder / generator tools, directories, showcases, books n
more -> [https://github.com/statictimes/awesome-
static](https://github.com/statictimes/awesome-static) Cheers. PS: Maybe
someone starts Awesome Lektor so I can add it the list ;-)

------
vosper
I've just started using Lektor (v1) for a new blog. So far it's been a real
pleasure to work with. I've been particularly impressed with the
documentation, which is very good for such a young project. Virtually all my
questions were answered in docs, including some of the less-common things like
how to extend Jinja2 with a custom filter. There was a clear example to do
exactly that, which I could trivially adapt.

------
saboot
Is it possible to important a jupyter notebook as a page? Pelican had a plugin
for doing this, which is why I'm using it currently. However the in-browser
editor for posts is pretty nice.

------
asimuvPR
How is the template ecosystem going for Lektor?

~~~
ensignavenger
It uses Jinja2 for templates, so that is pretty much its ecosystem.

~~~
asimuvPR
Yes, I'm aware it uses Jinja2. I'm talking about templates like jekyll has to
change how the blog looks.

~~~
vosper
I'm currently building a blog with Lektor. I've found it very straightforward
(as someone who's done front end work, but not for a few years) to take a
static template from html5up.net and adapt it to Lektor.

~~~
asimuvPR
Thanks for posting about html5up.net. Didn't know it existed.

------
sandGorgon
@the_mitsuhiko - sorry to hijack this thread, but hope you release some
clarification on the way ahead for Flask. I noticed that you created the
Pallets org for that (yay.. finally!!)... but its been fairly opaque.

would love to hear about how you see Flask evolving in the future, your
involvement with Flask/Pallets and 1.0 release

------
programminggeek
If you're looking for a place to host your static site, my friend and I built
Static Hosting ([http://www.statichosting.co/](http://www.statichosting.co/)).
You can upload via zip file or we have a command line tool. Also, we are doing
free SSL via LetsEncrypt, though it's not fully automated so we are setting
that up by hand for new users. It's $5/month per site, so it's less than the
cost of a combo meal at McDonalds. If you're interested or have any questions,
drop a comment here or email me directly hi@brianknapp.me.

~~~
sciurus
Great business idea, but you have a lot of catching up to do with
[https://www.netlify.com/](https://www.netlify.com/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9297316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9297316)

